# 200 grain Hornady FXT bullet



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I did not see a long gun reloading section. I hope this is the correct place to post this thread. Has anyone tried a 200 grain Hornady FTX 358 bullet in a 358 Winchester rifle? It was originally developed for 35 Remington cartridges. The plastic tip insured expansion at the slower 35 Remington speed and gave better down range performance than round tip bullets such as the 200 grain Remington Core-Lokt bullets. I loaded some for my 358 Winchester and they are very accurate. I am worried about performance at 358 Winchester speeds (core separation or lack of penetration due to over expansion). I down loaded my cartridges to 2350 ft/sec which is still 250 ft/sec faster than the Remington cartridges. I intend to use the cartridge for pigs, deer, and black bear. Up to now, I have used my 45-70, but the 358 Winchester has a little better range, less recoil, and less bullet drop past 125 yards than the 45-70.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I've not had experience, but the 358 has always been a round I wanted over the years. Back in grad school in the early to mid 1970's when I was poor, I bought a set of 358 loading dies from a Herter's retail store, thinking when I could afford one, I wanted a new Browning BLR in that caliber. I was simply enamored by 358 Winchester. Now, here it is over forty years later, I still have the dies, I think, but never bought the rifle. Though I still want one, I'll probably never get it for health reasons. It's most interesting to me how we are both pig hunters and think alike in many ways. I too owned a 45-70 fr a short time and loved it. 

What rifle do you have chambered in 358 Win? 

Personally, and I really don't know, but I doubt you'd suffer separation or too little penetration loading it to faster velocity. Try it and shoot a row of water filled milk jugs on end and check the bullet out. I'd be very interested to know. Really cool cartridge to me and I'm envious, my friend.


----------



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I own a Browning BLR in 358 Winchester. I have a Marlin 45-70 with a 22 inch barrel. I love shooting it, but I too have health problems and thought it prudent to use a lighter recoil rifle per my doctor's recommendation. He also said that I needed to lost 40 pounds. I told him fat chance, pun intended. The BLR is a great rifle: light weight, lever action, short barrel, and accurate. The reduced load is about like shooting a 165 grain 308 Winchester.


----------

